# what causes more bloat anadrol or dbol



## dutchmaster454 (May 10, 2012)

what do you guys think ? i am now on dbol bue hearts and feel that i am more bloated than if i was just taking drol.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 10, 2012)

dbol


----------



## Gdogg (May 10, 2012)

Defenitly dbol. For me any way I can take 700 to 900mg of anadrol a week and never bloat. However if I take 500mg of dbol a weak and swell up. I always stack with test-c on both. Everyone is different, but I think everyone has close to the same results. I love Anadrol for strength but dbol for bulk.


----------



## Digitalash (May 10, 2012)

Only tried dbol so I can't say, but I always heard drol was worse? I'm surprised to hear people say otherwise because I didn't think dbol was all that bad


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 10, 2012)

Diet is most important man! diet do it


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 10, 2012)

Dbol


----------



## dutchmaster454 (May 10, 2012)

yea i had a feeling dbol bloated worse. i could care less because i am bulking right now and loving the dbol, but just would think anadrol had more bloat.


----------



## tinyshrek (May 10, 2012)

Bloat scale: dbol=8, drol=7.5.... Both can be greatly reduced with lower bf, strict diet, 3-4 cardio sessions a week and good AI


----------



## Getbig2 (May 10, 2012)

Drol I think has more bloating.


----------



## DetMuscle (May 10, 2012)

Getbig2 said:


> Drol I think has more bloating.



Im blown away at that statement.


----------



## overburdened (May 10, 2012)

Dbol by far.... I get less bloat off 300mg of drol than 50 mg of dbol....


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (May 10, 2012)

I'd rather be bloated from dbol than have the headache from Anadrol...


----------



## bigmanjws (May 11, 2012)

I dont really bloat on dbol all that much. I guess diet and cardio will change the bloat levels. My face gets a lil puffy so I guess that counts..........But overall I harden up and get mad pumps off dbol more then bloating.  Also the tren could have something to do with that, never ran dbol without tren mixed in somewhere.


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 11, 2012)

I def hold more water on dbol and it makes me feel better to....but the strength is nowhere near the potential of drol.




/V


----------



## FordFan (May 11, 2012)

Dbol bloats me a lil bit more.


----------



## dutchmaster454 (May 11, 2012)

yea i am pretty bloated on dbol. my bf is only 8% i had it tested 3 days ago. in the A.M i am pretty shredded, but by end of day i am bloated and full looking.  i just started bulking from 6% a few weeks ago. my diet is clean, i am keeping cardio in. i am not complaining about the bloat at all. i kind of like it. my chest looks so full and abs are kinda bulky big like HGH abs or something :0 but i was just seeing what your guys thoughts were. i have never tried drol before but am giving it a run next time over winter.


----------



## dutchmaster454 (May 11, 2012)

oh and victor Z, yes i know what you mean, i walked up to 495 dead lift yesterday and said to myself i feel like fucking zeus!!! got all pumped up and killed it. i love the god feeling of dbol


----------

